# NOV/DEC 2WW Testers ~ TTC With TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME   

Wishing you all loads of luck 

Stephanie K 30 Oct ICSI 
nik fish 30 Oct FET 
sculley 31 Oct IVF 
shazznewman 31 Oct IVF 
lastchance 31 Oct FET 
Holly667 1 Nov IVF 
Leighanne 1 Nov IUI 
nugs 1 Nov IVF 
rontuck 2 Nov ICSI 
lexi123 2 Nov IVF 
jane anne 2 Nov ICSI 
Buddug 2 Nov ICSI 
dhikki 3 Nov FET 
Cal 28 3 Nov IVF 
nuala 3 Nov IUI 
moomin05 3 Nov IUI 
JJBear 3 Nov IVF 
lucye2712 3 Nov Clo 
ginge 3 Nov IVF 
alex28 4 Nov IUI 
vekbti 4 Nov IUI 
Boniface 4 Nov IVF 
doyle 4 Nov IVF 
Honest G 4 Nov ICSI 
joliejo 4 Nov IVF 
als36 4 Nov ICSI 
Carol Ann 4 Nov
Carol250 5 Nov IVF 
Bronte 5 Nov IUI 
Tonia2 5 Nov IUI 
Jess75 5 Nov IVF
Chris30 6 Nov IVF 
LilyAnne 7 Nov 
Fidget IVF 
sarah louise 7 Nov IVF 
Babyblues 7 Nov FET 
wishingandhoping 7 Nov FET 
hellsbells IVF
maddi 8 Nov IVF
jobie 9 Nov ICSI 
rose99 9 Nov ICSI 
tayllyn 9 Nov IVF 
helen1602 9 Nov ICSI 
Lilac123 10 Nov FET 
Toni22 10 Nov ICSI
janna 10 Nov ICSI 
als2003flower 11 Nov IVF 
madison ICSI 
bbmonster 11 Nov OI
LEECOWDEN 11 Nov 
H72 11 Nov FET 
gills 11 Nov ICSI
lambklly2 14 Nov IUI
Dobby 16 Nov IUI
cathy fox 16 Nov IVF
fingerscrossed 16 Nov ICSI 
stef02 16 Nov ICSI
MrsG 17 Nov IVF
Sarah.C 17 Nov ICSI
Sair 17 Nov IUI
pingpong 17 Nov ICSI 
cloud 18 Nov FET
zoe1 18 Nov
Jo IVF
angus999
bagpuss36
marthacat IVF
Freckles 20 Nov IVF
lea 21 Nov FET
ULTRA 21 Nov ICSI
henri 21 Nov ICSI
Jo9 21 Nov IUI
jayb 23 Nov IVF
Lizzi 23 Nov
Honey Bunny IUI
bodia 24 Nov IUI
deb30 25 Nov IUI
RubyRuby 25 Nov IUI
kelandmick 25 Nov IVF
jane1604 25 Nov ICSI
askingangels 25 Nov IVF
sarah04 27 Nov IVF
joe71 28 Nov ICSI
moomin05 29 Nov IUI

LOVE LUCK AND BABYDUST,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nuala ~ sorry you got a BFN hun.....good to hear you are doing ok today but look after yourself. Big hugs 

Gills ~ Hi there and welcome to the 2ww....as you say lots of girls get the crampy feelings and go on to have BFPs so fingers crossed for you too 

Take care everyone, 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Nuala so sorry to hear your     Hope you and DH can find the strength to go on an achieve your dream.  Your time will come  

I am currently on   and praying for a .
I am going mad. Due to test 6th November but I have got such mixed emotions want the 6th of Nov to come quickly but then again I don't.  Just so crazy mixed up.  Having no symptoms of pregnancy which is worrying me a lot. AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

Good luck to all you   

Luv
Christine xxx


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Nuala

Sorry to hear about your BFN.  You're right, moving forwards and doing all you can to help it work is all we can do.  I am expecting a BFN and AF (early signs of AF all present) and only hope I can be as strong as you when it happens.

As well as trying to be strong if I get BFN I shall book a holiday and buy a new sofa - that should keep the blues at bay for a while (and keep DH happy).  

Sending lots of hugs and good wishes to all.
Rose


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Rose

Keep your chin up and stay   its not over yet. Just take good care of yourself and get lots of pampering.  

Hope and pray you get a  . 

Lots of love

Christine
xxxx


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Christine
Thank you.  Do feel more positive today than yesterday.  
Rose


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi all 

Back again 

2 on board 8x cell and 4x cell - please let this be the one !!!

Love to you all

Tashja xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Tashja

Just seen your post and want to wish you lots of luck.

Fingers crossed for you.

Take good care love Shaz xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

BFN for me this morning.

Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days.

Cal


----------



## jules44 (Oct 25, 2005)

hi,i am sorry to report it was BFN for me on the 31st   Still have one more embie in storage, so guess i may still have just one more last chance.
love and best wishes to all 2ww xxx


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Cal & Lastchance

I know how you are both feeling - AF arrived for me today - very sad but knew she was on her way - you just do don't you.

Wishing all of you 2ww-ers more luck - please let me know of any good news.

Not sure what to do now with FSH being so high.  Will have to wait & see what consultant says.  How long do you need to wait between cycles ? - this is my first time so i'm not sure.  I had a short protocol with a month taking the pill first.  

Rose


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning all,

A   for me and my dh. A/f here this morning and test negative!!


Love and luck to everyone Donna xx xx xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Donna, Rose, Cal and lastchance


so very sorry to hear that you all got the . you all must be so devastated.

theres nothing i can say to help. but just to add that im thinking of you all.

l test tommorrow, so scared.

love 

Dee


----------



## gills (Sep 29, 2005)

Donna, Rose, Cal and lastchance - so sorry to hear your news.  I am thinking of all of you today.  

Dee - best of luck for tomorrow.

Gills xx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm so so sorry to hear of all the  over the past 2 day  

big hugs to all you special ladies - donna, rose, lastchance, cal, and nuala -  hope you are all coping well in you own ways. it is such a hard time and i really feel for you all    

doyle - wishing you   for tomorrow - can understand you feeling so nervous, but you've made it this far, so hoping you get your   tomorrow - i have a good feeling about it  


tashja - welcome to the mad   - hope you're resting and taking it easy 


christine - hope you're  feeling better today - it is so hard to stay  , but there's nothing we can do about the outcome, so just need to sit tight, not long now 


i've decided i'm gonna test early!   probably monday, which wil be 2 days early, but i'm sure if it's gonna fail i'll have af by sunday anyway..we'll see  


jobie xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

jobie....     we are whatching u  

i too am testing 2 days early, on sat then again on mon which is the official day 

love sarah lou....xxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi jobie and gills

thanks for your support. cant believe its finally here. i know i wont sleep tonight. so nervous. dont want to be to positive, but no signs of the witch, boobs are still sore and huge and still feel sick, so who knows.

good luck to everyone else testing

Sarah leave the pee sticks alone!!!!!!

lol

Dee


----------



## fingerscrossed (Oct 15, 2005)

Dear all

So sorry to hear of all of your negatives over the last few days. I can not believe it  
I just want to cry for you all.

Dee - come on girl make us proud and give us the bfp we deserve!

I had my embies put back in last night - 2 grade 1, 8 cell so please wish me luck!!! I am feeling so sore as have mild ohss but hoping that a week on the couch will do the trick for me.

Lots of love and cuddles to you all
Lesley


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone

lesley fantastic news on your embies. good quality hey!!!!!  keep them nice and warm now. drink lots of milk and water. dont forget the glass of pineapple juice and the hand full of brazil nuts,( if you are anything like me, you will make your self sick just from having all that everyday). rest up now and take it easy.

Dee


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well nearly end of 2ww for me!  Going slightly   - but dh doing his best to keep me as sane as possible.

Lesley - fingers crossed for you hun.  I hope those embies are snuggling in nicely hun.

Sorry to read all the BFN.  Sending you all   .

i've not posted for a while on here so just wanted to pop in and let you all know I am thinking of you all.

Carol
xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI all,

Im thinking of you all too & im really sorry for all the BFN's that we have had.             

Good luck to Dee & others due to test real soon, Im  not saying much as im feeling negative at the moment & dont want to pass on those vibes.

But Love to everyone.

Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck everyone and sorry for those who are feeling sad at the moment.... 

im sending you all lots of                  

OMG i have ages to go yet!!!!  

Als xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

All the best Doyle for today  

I really hope you get your BFP

Love Jaybxx (we wrote re Stoma's the other day)


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

We got our   this morning. In a way it is a relief that we can stop hoping for that miracle this time. I know it will happen for us next time, 

Doyle and Jolijo - please get    for all of us girls.

Much love

Honest xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

hi all,

  honest & Vic,,,,     there have been so many negs this mth.. im sorry. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyblues (Aug 18, 2005)

Honest G & Vic - so so sorry about your BFN's  
             

I am due t otest on monday and am so so nervous does'nt seem to be much luck around lately? 

Good luck everyone.  

Love 

Tina


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

honest   so sorry it didn't work for you, really hope you find the strength to try again soon    you'll prob feel quite numb, i really hope you and dh work together to get through this tough time


vic - really sorry it didn't work for you -    i know you must be feeling empty right now, but in time things do get better


there's been so many   recently it's hard to stay  ...really hope doyle and jolijo have some good news today  


jobie xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

just thought i would pop back and see how you girls are doing.lol.xx
sorry to all those that have had bfn,i know how it feels and hope you can move on and look forward to the future where i am sure you will all get your dreams as thats what keeps me going,and im sure it does you too.

to all those with bfp's congrats to you all and i hope you have happy healthy pg's.
will look in on you all again as i see some new ppl in here,so i hope all your tx goes well and you get the bfp's at the end of them.goodluck girls and lol to you all.xx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well I did a HPT this morning (day 13) and its a BFN.

Feeling very down at the moment - but I am at work so need to carry on as though everything is normal.

I will curl up in my bed when I get home and stay there for rest of weekend I think.

Carol
xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi carol250
i real sorry that yr feeling low 

but i no sombody on hear freind of mine she was suppose to test day 16 and she tested day 13 and it was a neg but she tested on the day she was supposed to test and she got her poss she is exactly the weeks as me so i dont hear no fat lady do you  take care and you never no  all the best 
love nikki xxx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I suppose you are right - fat lady not sang yet.

I will try and keep hopeful and keep my fingers crossed result will change.

Carol
xxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Carol

So sorry to hear you are feeling down  

Nikki is wright, its not over yet.  

When you go for test at hospital ask them to do a blood test to get a more accurate reading.

I am praying for a   for you and DH

Take care.

Love and Hugs

Christine
xxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi carol
sorry your feeling low at the moment i really hope that on test date you and dh are pleasantly suprised 
take care  
love jue jue 2xx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks so much for your lovely messages.  

I will ask hospital if they could do a blood test on Monday.

Carol
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcoem Tashja and Lesley.......loads of luck to you both  

Cal, Lastchance, Rose, Honest, Donna and Vic....oh my goodness, what can i say  So much bad news.....just want to send hugs to each and everyone of you 

Carol ~ everything crossed it turns around for you  

You all deserve BFPs on here!

Take care all, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

HI GIRLS

HONEST IM SO SO SORRY FOR YOU HUNNI. REALLY WAS HOPING WE COULD GO ALL THE WAY TOGETHER.

VIC SORRY ITS NOT YOUR TIME EITHER.

JUST WANT TO GIVE BOTH OF YOU A BIG HUG. AS NOTHING WE SAY WILL MAKE YOU FEEL ANY BETTER

CAROL PLEASE STAY POSITIVE, YOU NEVER KNOW ITS NOT QUITE OVER YET.

WELL I GOT A POSITIVE. STILL IN SHOCK. THE HCG WAS 321 SO QUITE HIGH. DIDNT DO A TEST THIS MORNING SO IT WAS A COMPLETE SURPRISE. FEEL SO GRATEFUL AND LUCKY FOR IT TO WORK FIRST TIME. ALSO FEEL GUILTY FOR ALL THOSE WHO HAD NEGATIVES.

SENDING YOU ALL MY LOVE

DEE


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Dee,

CONGRATULATIONS its about time someone got some good news.

  Lots of love Katy  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Well done DEE!

Have messaged you elsewhere!

Hun xx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

Dee - CONGRATULATIONS !!!   so happy for you, i had a feeling it would be good news for you   have left a message on the sept/oct board too

jobie xx


----------



## Pammy (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah Dee!!  that's great news. huge CONGRATULATIONS. It's so good to see a positive turn up!   
Vic, honest, rose, donna, last chance, Deb, Scully Cesca,Nuala, Carol. Keep the faith.
We've all had the short straw this time but our time will come I know it!    

I'm a week after my AF now. Anyone else in the same boat and getting hot flashes or is it just me? I'm guessing I've still got the drugs flowing through me but I want them out now so I can get my body ready for the next time. Lord you need a lot of strength to get through this don't' you!  I didn't watch that programme the other night. Decided I could do with out any further torture!

Good luck everyone. Thinking good thoughts for us all.

Big Love,

Pam


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Pam,
I am just over a week past my BFN and have been having some hot flushes too, but am ok now, so put it down to drugs etc. 

Hope you are doing OK, time is a great healer.

Lx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

oh dear! ladies i did something very foolish this morning- i tested (4 days early - i know way too early!!) anyway i tested because i had the most horrendous af pains throughout all of last night and was convinced af would show today, so i tested (dunno why  ) and it's a faint pos. it didn't come up straight away, but it's def there. my worry is that it is too early to test and could  the hcg trigger jab be influencing the result 

now i'm even more confused - will now have to wait til tommorw to re-test and see if it's fainter or clearer   any ideas how long the hcg stays in your system?


jobie xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Jobie

 Tsh tsh    

The hcg stays in your body for 10 days after the trigger shot so you should be way past that time.  As long as you followed the instructions on the hpt and read the result within the time limit (to avoid getting an evaporation line) I would say that you can believe your +ve    Congratulations!  

Love
Bear


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i know bear - i'm so naughtey   !!

i have to admit to not following the instructions properly! this is a hpt i've had in my knicker drawer for some time   it is in date but i had no instructions with it 

i've used these tests in the past so know how they work, i read it after about 2-3 mins, and the line was very faint at 1st, infact i could hardly see it, then within a minute or so it was more visible, and now it is a clear faint pos

i really don't want to get my hopes up, cos afer all those terrible af pains last night i keep thinking it's all over   i'll just have to hang tight

jobie xx


----------



## gills (Sep 29, 2005)

hi everyone,

Jobie - really keeping my fingers crossed for you - but looks like we will have another BFP to celebrate next week!!!

Doyle - fantastic news - Congratulations!!!!!

I'm testing on Friday - have never known time to go so slowly - it's a nightmare!  Feeling better now though.  Still have some mild cramps every now and then and my boobs are absolutely killing me, but apart from that, I'm fine.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and fingers crossed for all those testing soon.

Gills xxx


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi all; 

Just to add to the list, - a   for me this month.  A/F arrived on Wednesday night.   

I have a strong urge to go buy myself a dog right now!! Have been wanting one for ages...!!  sigh...  I think it's a good enough excuse...

Good luck to all who are still to test, 

    
  Tonia


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Tonia,

I think thats a lovely idea, sorry about you bfn.

  Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi girls

How mad am I? I'm on day 11 (day 10 yesterday) and did a hpt (I knew the hcg trigger would still be in my system as I had three after FET, but just wanted the pleasure of seeing a positive result for the first time ever, which I got). At the start of this week I had a swollen tummy and definite AF symptoms which have now disappeared, although my chest seems to have grown at least an inch - hubby is quite happy, but I'm not as I'm bursting out of everything!

I think I'm going to go stark raving bonkers before official test day!!! Aaaaaagh!

Sorry to hear about the BFNs and congrats to everyone on the BFPs and loads of       to everyone else on the 2ww wait.

Love 
Lilac


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

tonia - so sorry it wasn't to be this time   thinking of you


katy- how are you getting on?

lilac - know what u mean about the pleasure of seeing a +ve on an hpt! i tested today (day 10) so not sure if it's a false +ve, but it was such a nice feeling to see a +ve (never ever had one before!)

jobie xx


----------



## JJBear (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello everyone

Congratulations to everyone that got a positive result, unfortunately it wasn't my turn this month, I had what they referred to as a biochemical pregnancy - my hcg levels have now dropped to 2 which is obviously a negative, so my feelings are also with all you others with a negative result this cycle.

The positive results only make me realise that this is possible and am hoping to try again in December if my dates allow, still no sign of AF yet - has anyone else experienced a wait for it, and if so how long? I will stop the Cyclogest as of tonight....

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test...

JJBear....


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Good afternoon ladies,

Would it be OK to join you on the dreaded  .  Had 2 grade 2 embies placed on board this morning   .  Testing day is Thursday 17 November.

Looking forward to getting to know you all  .

Love Sarah
xx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear JJBear so sorry to hear your news   it is so unfair.  Glad to see that you have not been beaten and will be trying again in December.  Good luck for next time.  

Hi Sarah.C congratulations on your 2 embies going back to snuggle into their mummy.  Good luck with   just make sure you rest and drink lots of water and milk.  Take care.

    

Love 

Christine
xxx


----------



## helen1602 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi cyclepaths

Sarah - Well done on ET.  Welcome to the 2WW where we need hope, faith and chocolate fudge cake.  Good luck babe.

Gills - hang in there babe.  I'm about the same as you - convinced at least 3 times I was about to start due to AF pains and sore boobs.  Shopping this afternoon I was desperate for a wee but daren't go in case saw the dreaded proof and went to pieces in a public loo.  It's so hard isn't it.  One minute I think maybe signs are hopeful, but then I'm totally despondant.  I test 9.00 on Wed (if I hold out til then!)

Good luck to everyone else waiting.

Helen


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME
> 
> Wishing you all loads of luck
> 
> ...


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Lizzy - I test 17th Nov. Host surro IVF !! Thanx hun !!

Hope everyone is ok. 

Cyclogest and HRT driving me mad feel sick, drinking loads and soooo tired 

Will post again later 

Tashja xx


----------



## gills (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to everyone who got BFN last week - there seem to be so many, it's so unfair.  Hope you are all taking ti easy and looking after yourselves.

I'm still hanging in there. 

Helen - I totally understand what you're saying.  I'm due to go back to work tomorrow, but like you have had AF symptoms, and don't know if I could keep it together if it came in work. This 2ww is a real test.  The symptoms/feeelings my body is sending out are so confusing.  Like you, one minute I feel really positive, then convinced that AF is on her way!  Roll on Friday......

Take are everyone.

Gills xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Could you add me to the list please?  Testing 17 November  .

Many thanks
Love Sarah
xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi i just want to wish you all good luck



and all the best

love nikki


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Nikki,

Thanks for the good wishes hun  .

Love your Implant Baby sign - where did you get it from?  

How are you feeling with your pregnancy?  Hope you're keeping well.

Love Sarah (aka Emmatt on chat)
xxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi if you click on my signs you will automatic go to were i got them go to fun stuff and go to preganancy or what ever you want 

im feeling ok sick 24/7 but it all comes with the package   
nikki xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I hope you don't mind me joining you here.  I had my first IUI on Thursday (3rd) so I will be testing around the 17th.  I am taking cyclogest pessaries so I may test a bit later cos they can delay your AF - is that right??!!!

This 2ww is going to be the longest ever!!!

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Sair,

Welcome to the thread  .  They are horrid aren't they the dreaded pessaries  .  We are both testing on the same day  , looking forward to getting to know you  .

Love Sarah
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Sarah!

Yes, the pessaries are a bit  , aren't they!!!  I really wasn't sure about taking them, I'm always a bit of a chicken when it comes to taking something new!  But I decided I had to give them a go otherwise if I get a BFN I'll only blame myself for not trying them!!  It's nice to know someone is testing the same day as me, we'll be able to support each other through another dreaded 2ww!!  But hopefully it'll be the last one!!    

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to share my good news with you all.

I got a    

Good luck to everyone 

Lots of love

Christine
xxxxxxx


----------



## helen1602 (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations Chris that's fantastic!

H


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Chris,

That is brilliant news      , have a wonderful 8 months.

Love from
Sarah
xxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

chris -     chris that's fantastic news well done!!    really happy for you, take it easy now!

i've resited testing again today, and am waiting till the morning, it's an agonising wait!!

welcome to all the newbies, hope the 2ww isn't too much of a nightmare    

jobie xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations Chris on your 

als xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Tonia ~ really sorry hun. Loads of hugs to you 

JJBear ~ big hugs too, take care hun 

Welcome Sarah C and Sarah (Sair)....good to have you both here, loads and loads of luck!!

Helen and Lambklly ~ welcome to you too  Have added you both to the list.....you'll find it on page one of this thread. Good luck  

Thanks Tashja  Hope you're doing ok 

Dee ~ have posted elsewhere but congrats 

Congrats Christine.....fabulous news 

Hope you all had a good weekend and huge luck to Jobie for tomorrow.....everythings crossed for you hun 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi just wondering if someone can answer a question as im a little confused?

If someone has ET on 27th how is it that they are testing on 6th?  I had ET on 27th but have been told i shouldnt test until 11th?? 

am i working it out wrong?     or is it something to do with a different type of ET??

Thanks als xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Als,

You had ET on the 28th  not the 27th hun so you test on the 11th.. 
I had ET on the 27th so im supposed to test on the 10th.

Its ok, we're going mad on the 2ww !!!

  Katy. xxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG what am i on? sorry!!!  

thanks for info hope everyone is feeling ok because im going totally mad  
  

Just one more question if anyone can anwer... sorry its a bit TMI but tonight i ran to the loo thinking   had arrived but it was white/clear sticky liquid.... anyone know what it was?? ive read on an internet site its a sign of being fertile pre ovulation.. does this mean my   is going to show in the next couple of days  

any advice would be helpful...

sending everyone lots of       

als xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi

just to say, we got a BFN this morning   

we hope everyone else testing has lots of luck and the BFP 

love sarah lou...xxxxx


----------



## helen1602 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Sarah Lou, so sorry honey.  Take good care of yourselves, and I'm around most of the day if you want to chat/ rant etc.

love Helen


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi sarah lou sorry to hear your sad news....

sending you a  

als xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Sarah lou,

So sorry to hear your sad news  , hope you and DH are OK - we are all here for you  .


Take care
Love Sarah
xxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi again,

thank u to u all for your support and messages, i really apeciate it.  i just called the hospital and as a/f has not arrived they have advised me to test again on wednesday, which i feel is just giving me false hope and dragging this out.  iv looked all through posts to find some one who tested neg on day 14 but pos on day 16 on ivf, but cant find anyone so i dont think its very likely 

as devastated as i am, this is just the begining, we will 1 day try again   iv gained alot from this, i gave up smoking, met all u lovely ppl on here and got the 'unknown' 1st ivf out of the way, next time round it wont be so frightening...hopefully 

many thanks and lots of luck to u all

love sarah lou and DP, radleigh xxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear that this wasn't the one for you Sarah Lou, and better luck next time.

Hun xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

Sarah Lou - So sorry hun.  You sound like you are looking on the bright side though ((hugs))

I cant think of anymore personals   My mind is awful at the moment.  I don't even know what day it is.

I think my boobs are hurting and I think I am feeling sick - I just dont know !!  I am also very shaky !?

Hope everyone is ok.

Tashja xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG............

well we have been to have a blood test just to confirm our 9 negative home tests and....

it was a      we cannot believe it and are in total shock!!!

after they picked me up off the ground    they said it was a very strong positive, and will get the actual level for me tmrw.  they dont understand why all the hpt were neg, as we used all different brands including the early tests, but all neg and their positive came up instantly and very strong!  i think they were as shocked as i am!

so, i think we are living proof that miracle's can happen, more than once on the same occasion   tho, personally, i recommend the blood tests 

I would also like to thank everyone for the messages after we announced our BFN this morning! u are all such a great support xx

love sarah lou...xxxxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

I test on the 17th Nov too!

There seems to be a few of us - so we can keep each other on the straight and narrow!...mmm or...just less insane...

Katy - good luck this week (Thursday!!!!) Am doing BFP dance for you!
  

Sarah-Lou...just read your post HURAH!!!
   

lol Pingpong
xxxx


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Looks like its all over for me.       Started bleeding today (sorry if TMI) and have AF pains with a vengeance!!  Not a sore boob in sight!!

I will test Thurs for the hospital but I know what the outcome is. 

We are all done now. We will make an appointment withour consultant but we will be drawing a line under this now. Its time for us to move on.  

I will keep an eye on your progress ladies and thank you all soooo much for your support.

Lots of love & luck to you all.

Tonixxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello
just reading your post & wanted to say how sorry I am for you BFN. Typical the radio has just started playing Everybody Hurts by REM & I have tears in my eyes, I wish we could take all the pain & frustration away.
nats


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi

Mind if I join?? I test on 18th Nov.

I'm now 4 days post FET and have the most horrendous wind and bloated since then (fri), is this normal as I have been taking progesterone for more than a week and thought i would get symptoms straight away.

Congrats to Sarah Louise, fancy all that initial heartache turning to such joy!!! Well done!

Hang in there Toni, you never know!!! Some poeple bleed when preg.

I'm so sorry for all your BFN'S.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Girls...

Can I join the thread?  I had my first IUI on the 31st October, and test on 16th November (which is horrible...longer than 2 weeks wait - apparently it the clinic I am with like you to wait 2 1/2 weeks to make sure all the pregnyl is out of your system) but I am not sure I will last that long... certainly not and still have fingernails, 'cos I am biting them already!!

Has anyone else who is taking (!!?) cyclogest pessaries found they have stomach cramps?  I don't think this is AF related as I had it all last week too.. but it is getting worse.  Like bad period pains but come and go rather than constant.

Hope you are all well and best wishes to you all... 

Sorry to those who have had BFNs... sorry seems such a dead inadequate thing to say, but my thoughts are with you all.... 

Dobby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow, Sarah Louise.....amazing and fantastic news for you, congratulations 

Hi there Dobby, Cloud and Pingpong....welcome to the 2ww, loads of luck to you all 

Toni ~ will keep everything crossed that it turns around for you hun,

Tashja ~ hope you are feeling better....((((hugs))))

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI ALL.

  Cloud & Dobby... Yep, all signs of the lovely cylogest im afraid   

Toni, Im sorry hun. xxxxxxxxx

Ping Pong,,, Thanks , Im not holding out much hope as I have been naughty & tested early & its a neg,, Still time tho I know but its getting close. How are you ?? xxxxx

Sarah Lou... THAT IS AMAZING.. Congratulations. xxxxxxxx

I hope everyone else is bearing up.

Much love Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi

just to say a big big thank u to everyone for your lovely messages today, im still in very deep shock after the days events, so gonna have a bath and gonna go to bed and watch trial and retribution   im all talked out after ringing everyone this morning to tell them it is a neg to then need to do it all again to tell them its actually a BFP, not that im complaining.... 

love sarah lou...xxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi sarah

i have done a pm. so so pleased for you. cant believe it my self. you must be in total shock.

i have my scan on the 25th, the day after you. take it easy now, rest (those) bubbas. its taken so much to get this far, so make sure you take good care of your self.

CONGRATULATIONS - CONGRATULATIONS - CONGRATULATIONS

love

Dee


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

well think i've done it!

tested again this morning and got another    

feel sooo excited, but soooo scared...never ever thought this could happen to us, i've dreamt of this day for so many years, and now it's finally here...myself and dh can't really take it in  

sarah -CONGRATULATIONS to you too, know just how u feel, it's an emotional rollercoaster to say the least...i'm still in shock too 



toni -   i'm so so sorry it didn't work out for you, i know that horrible empty feeling you get, and i wish we could all get happy news, but i hope soon your time will come. thinking of you


katy - sorry it was neg today, keep trying, it's not over yet  



als - i had that cm that u described too, so could be a good sign , although i wasn't sure if it was from the pessaries 



a warm welcome to all the newbies - dobby pingpong and cloud (great names  ) , hope you don't go too     on the 2ww!


dee - where do we go from here? do we post in june/july? hope u r well. how r u feeling?


jobie xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi all

Just a quick post to send my thoughts to Toni  So sorry that this didn't work for you...

And huge     on the  today from SarahLou and Jobie - well done girls - have a healthy and happy 8and a bit months!

Good luck to all the other 2wwers   

Hun xx


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like it's all over for us for now. I started spotting last night (day 13) and it's turned in to a full blown AF . I'll still test on Thursday for the hospital, but that is us until our next IVF in the summer.

Feel very disappointed and sad, but did at least get another day along in the 2ww.

Thanks to everyone for all their support over the last couple of weeks.

Congrats to everyone with a BFP and good luck to everyone still waiting.

Love
Lilac x


----------



## Babyblues (Aug 18, 2005)

Well it's a BFN for us again tested yesterday and nothing!!!!  couldn't face it at all yesterday back in work today now 

Congratulation to all of you who go BFP xxxx


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

After my night sweats last night I have just been to the loo and have pink spotting (sorry tmi), what is this? I am 5 days into 2ww. Anyone else had this and had a good result? Panicking now, surely my af can't be trying to come this early!!


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Jobie

a big congrats to you. is so surreal isn't it. still cant take it in. still checking my knickers just in case. and totally paranoid about and twinges.

feelling sick more or less all day long, but hungry as well. cant wait for the scan to confirm everything is OK. do you know when you have your scan? Sarah is on the 24th and so is joliejo. I'm the 25th. 

where is the June/July post?

love Dee


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

to baby blues and lilac. my heart sinks when i read of bfn's, i'm so so sorry. thinking of you both



cloud - impalntation tends to happen 5-7 days after et, so it could be a good sign   if it carries on or gets worse perhaps you could ring yr clinic for some advise



dee - i too i'm hungry constantly, though really into savoury food and gone off chocolate (which is EXTREMLEY NOT like me   - dh can't believe i'd rather have a packet of crisps or a chicken leg than a bar of chocolate! feel very tired and bloated, tend to have a sleep for an hour when i conme in from work, i'm so exhusted...BUT i'm not complaining at all  i'm happy to have symptoms . i wasn't sure if there was somewhere else we could post with others who had bfp's at the same time, will try and find out.


phoned my clinic ..finally got through thsi morning...told her that i'd tested early, but she said it didn't matter and that it was a +ve, so got my 1st scan booked for the 22nd nov...maybe it'll sink in then



  to everyone else on the   really hope your dreams come true

jobie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
Congratulations to the girls that have got BFP !!!!.
There is a 1st trimester board if you want to go over to that, i am sure you will get lots of help and advice there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40752.70.html

To all the girls that got BPN,I am sorry, may all your dreams come true very soon 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Also there is a thread, 'Waiting for 1st scan' that might be of help to you all  with BFP !!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41021.20.html

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## helen1602 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just to let you all know, its over for us as AF arrived last night.

Helen


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry to hear your sad news helen....

thinking of you  

alsxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Lilac, Babyblues and Helen   Really sorry that this wasn't the cycle for you....

Wishing you all much love and success in your future journey..

Hun xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Good evening ladies,

Helen, Lilac & Babyblues - so so sorry to hear about your negative's girls  .  We are here for you girls  .

Take care
Love Sarah 
xx


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Helen, Lilac and Babyblues. Keep on trucking, that's what I say. I always say after the last neg that i'm not doing it again but after 5 goes, we're still going!!! After the intital shock of a neg you just pick yourself up again and when you feel ready...off your go again.

Good luck in the future. I've still got a week or so to go, testing 18th Nov...it's hell!!!

xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

to helen, lilac, babyblues and all the BFN,

i just wanted to say how sorry i am that u havent had the result u were hoping for, wishing u the best of luck,

take care

love sarah lou....xxxxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi please dont tell me off but ive tested early    BFN today/ not even the faintest of lines...tested with clearblue ..its says you cant test 4 days early with it....  

Im due to test on Friday... I have had no spotting signs of implantation etc...  is this the end?  Is it possible i could still get a BFP? 

Ive been told several times that it could be the pessaries/drugs in my system making the result unclear...but even if i test on Friday i still have pessaries to take thursday night...im sooo confused..

I suppose the odds are very low now....not going to hold much hope...

sorry to put my self pitty on here when there are sooo many people celebrating or really upset because they are over their 2ww and i really feel for you all...

I just needed to ask the questions.. any advice would be much appreciated...

als xx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

als -  please don't give up yet, it is still early and yes there is every chance you could test on fri and get a +ve, i know some ladies who've even had a neg for up to 3 days after test date and still got a +ve    not long to go now

jo - thanks for the links,w ill check them out  


helen -    i'm so so sorry af arrived thinking of you and dh


jobie xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

This is a me post, sorry in advance, I am due to test tomorrow and started slight spotting (brown sorry TMI) last night and a little bit this morning, I have stayed clear of HPT and my clinic have said that all is not yet lost as lots of people bleed or spot and still go on to have BFP, but am finding it hard to remain very positive. Hope the rest of u are coping ok, especially als, I think u tested too early and hpts are not always correct, my clinic said they had someone who had a positive on an hpt so had said she did not need the blood test to confirm, they convinced her to have it done and sadly it was negative. So I guess we just all have to wait.

janna


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

als you naughty girl  there is a girl on hear i cycled with that had to test 16 days after et she tested day 14 was a neg she tested the day she was suppose to and she got her poss and she is as far on as me and she is having twins  it could be late implantation 

janna i was spotting from day 11 up untill 4/5 days after test i thought it was all over but i tested and it wasnt so dont give up yet 

take care and good luck to you all nikki xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

God I feel sick.  My cup of tea tasts really horrible as well.  Is it too early to be having signs ??

Love to you all

Tashja xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone... hope you are all well...

I wanted  to give a hug to Als2003flower.     

I just saw your post and just wanted to offer you a little reassurance on two counts.

Firstly... I am half way through the 2ww myself and know just how really horrid it is and just how tempting it is to test (even too early) so I can understand how you gave into temptation...

But, your body really won't produce enough HcG until at least day 12 to be detected on even the most sensitive pregnancy test (and dependent on which clearblue you used, it might not be one of those - especially if it said don't test till the first day of your period).  From day 12 onwards HcG doubles each day I believe, so even testing at day 14 sometimes isn't accurate, as some of the other girls have said.

Don't be too downhearted... and I know it is hard to wait but try and remain as positive as possible... you may well get that   yet!

My fingers (all of them) are crossed for you...best of luck...

Dobby


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

awww thanks for all your support im sitting here crying and feel really silly....  

Its really nice to know that people are there just to remind you that even if all is lost this time.. that lots of you have had several attempts and are still really positive...

Dobby thanks for crossing all your fingers for me...hope your not tooo tangled up!!

Birthbaby you made me laugh..... sorry     temptation got the better of me...wont touch any sticks now until Friday promise.....  

Janna hope your spotting is a good sign hun... sending you lots of   

Thanks Jobie

Good luck to all those on the 2ww... sending you all    

  your all just fab ......

als xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

...I've got at least another week to go to test - and from what I've read it's NOT good to test early - it just stresses you out even more.

So keep those sticks away!

   

lol
Pingpong
xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

can i join you all,

i had my 2nd diui today, am a little bit sore, but not as bad as earlier.

is today day 1 or is that tomorrow?


deborahxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!!

This really has to be the longest 2ww in history - I haven't even made it to one week yet let alone two!!!!  I went to see my friend who's a reiki healer yesterday and she said some things that made me feel quite positive.  I am not having any 'signs' yet.  Don't know if that is good or bad, just trying not too think about it too much.  Mmmmmmmm...easier said than done!!!

Sending all of you loads of          and got everything crossed for loads of BFPs this month.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I too just wanted to send Janna and als2003flower a huge









Don't give up hope yet either of you!!

Here's a little magic for all of you

















Love
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lilac, Babyblue and Helen.......take care of yourselves, really sorry for you news. Big, big hugs 

Als and Janna ~ fingers crossed for you both 

Welcome Deb....hope you're feeling ok after today......loads of luck to you 

Jobie ~ congrats, fab news hun. Have a really happy and healthy pg 

Hope everyones ok here, 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME
> 
> Wishing you all loads of luck
> 
> ...


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi girls I'm just wanted To pop by to see how your all getting on!! I know i shouldn't be here anymore but..........

To all the lovely, lucky ladies with the   i couldn't be more pleased for you all and your other halves............          


To all the poor, ladies who didn't get there dreams filled this time   I'm just so very sorry for you all, and hoping like me your trying really hard to look forward .........   


And to all the poor ladies still waiting to test.........     please god let it be your turn this time around..........   

My words of wisdom are not forth coming today, as i myself could have and wanted to be a week pregnant today, but just know that I'm thinking of you all and am here if you need me!! I hope next time i pop by there are loads of happy posts to read!!

All my love, hugs and kisses to you all Donna xx xx xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

hi,

Thought i'd joint the majority & get a BFN also.... well done to all the ones who got good news.

Katy, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Madison and everyone else who got a BFN - I'm so sorry it did not work for you this time. 

I'm new to this thread - am on day 6 of the 2ww after ICSI at the Lister.  I'm worried because I have quite a bad sore throat and I'm wondering how this is goign to affect implantation.  My DH's ex girlfriend came for dinner on Sunday and the first thing she said as she walked through the door was 'you might not want to kiss me, I've got laryngitis'.  I could have killed her!  So now I'm slightly paranoid about bacteria and the toxins from them whizzing around in my blood stream although physically I feel fine.  Do you know of anyone who has been ill during their 2ww and still gone on to get a BFP?

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.

Henri


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,
i am new on this thread as this is my first time with ICSI at James Cook hospital, i am absolutely bricking it, this is obviously my first 2ww, but reading everybody else's posts answers lots of my questions.  I test on the 20/11/5 but am convinced i will never be able to wait that long, have absolutely no signs or symptoms whatsoever.  anyway heres hoping that everybody gets the result that they desire.

angus


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

katy -   oh i'm so so sorry you got a bfn   i know how devastated you'll be feeling and i wish i could say or do something to make you feel better. i am thinking of you...you know where i am if you ever want to chat 


janna and als - really hope you both get your bfp's soon

to all those on the 2ww and feeling low, heres some baby dust for you all

  


jobie xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Just to say sadly its a BFN for us today, loads of luck to those still waiting to test and happy pregnancies to those that have already got BFP's

Janna


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

janna - sorry about your bfn.

henri - i had a really bad throat on my 2nd icsi, i asked the nurse at the clinic and she said just to do what i would normally and advise the chemist that i was on the 2ww, i ended up taking some vile medecine, best of luck for the 2ww   

lizzy - thanks for adding me to your list

hope you all are well and the 2ww is not dragging too much

deborahxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Pleas can I join? Had my first natural IUI today and will be testing on Nov 24th!!!

Wishing you all loads of luck and  and   and looking forward to getting to know you.

xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Just to let you know i got my   today and im soo angry....

Congratulations to all the BFP 

love alsxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi als2003flower and everyone else who had a  


Lots of hugs   to you all, I am so sorry things haven't worked out for you this time.

I am sure I will be joining you next week... I test on the 16th, but am not that hopefull...

Wishing you masses of luck for next time.


Thinking of you all..          



Dobby


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi als,

So so sorry to hear your sad news  , we are here for you  

Love Sarah
xx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Als- so sorry to hear your news, you are in my prayers.

Henri - try gurgle with salbei tea for your bad throat, an old receipe from my gran, worked when I was a child. How inconsiderate of the woman to kiss you! 
What day are you testing? We had EC at the same day, I keep my fingers crossed for you and all others on 2ww.

Dear Fellow Ladies-in Waiting,

May I join you?

I am new to FF and on day 7 of 2ww after 1st and last ICSI due to expire date reached..

Feeling great, happy to be "a bit pregnant" for the 1st time ever, even if it may be only for 2w.


Please, were on the board is a list with all the abriviations used, some I can guess but with English not my 1st language some are difficult, thanks 
-ULTRA 
(an album name from my favourite group Depeche Mode)


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to send huge hugs to Katy, Janna and Als

  

Really sorry that it wasn't your time girls....and good luck with your future journeys

Hun xxx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi can I also join the list please. I am trying with a natural cycle with just pregnal and had my first IUI this morning.  Apart from a bit of spotting and slight discomfort I feel fine.  Just a bit worried that I am unable to rest and relax as much as I would like (in a band and have a dinner and dance tomorrow eve so lots of dancing about in a smokey atmosphere ...last thing I want to do) DH is a bit too excited so trying to keep his feet on the ground as I know the odds aren't great. Best wishes to all of you. I test on 25th Nov and will try my best not to test early  
Thanks
Ruby


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck Ruby, IUI has quite good results in younger women I believe, it gets the little swimmers where they are needed!

I am still confused about this testing issue, which test is best and pro con HPT and clinic. My clinic recommends 12-14 days after FET and 14-16 days after EC. We decided to test on day 16 in clinic, could not stand the hype some ladies get into by testing early and then not being sure...


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello all,

Welcome Ruby and Ultra. Ruby I had natural IUI with pregnyl yesterday and am testing the day before you! Where are you based? I thought Brighton was about the only place on the planet to give natural IUI's as a matter of course...still, it's good to at least have a go without drugs.
I rested yesterday but have been at work today. I am a teacher, I work with kids with emotional and behavioural probs and my boss is off sick so I am acting manager at the moment, so not muct chance to take it easy! I could feel my stress levels rising a few times today, but managed to rein them in, and then went for cranial osteopathy after work which was lovely...not quite sure what he does but it involves me lying down and totally relaxing whilst he puts his hands on my head...oh, and my back feels better afterwards too!
I have had a bit of cramping today, but nothing serious. Not really sure what to expect.

Ultra, sounds like you are being good about the testing issue. How many days away are you now?

Big hugs  to everyone who got a BFN. You are all in my thoughts.

Good luck to everyone on   and lots of   to you all.

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

als - im really sorry honey 

janna  - im really sorry to hear your news  

katie - im really sorry honey  

ultra - welcome, best of luck   

rubyroo - welcome, we test on the same day 25th, best of luck   

bodia - i was fine untill about day 5 of my last 2ww then i got some tummy cramps, best of luck   


hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Als, Katy and Janna ~ sorry to hear your news......much love and many hugs   

Jo ~ good to have you on the 2ww......hope you are doing ok. Keeping everything crossed for you 

Cathy Fox ~ welcome, i've added you to the list  Good luck 

Welcome Bodia and Ruby......hope you are both feeling ok, good luck too 

Hi Ultra and welcome to FF too  Here's a link to where you'll find all the meanings to the abbreviations: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Take care everyone and loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for replies....such a friendly board   
Bodia I am at Brighton! I was there this morning and will need to go back next week for a blood test to confirm that I ovulated. I find them really friendly and seem to be alot more optimistic than I am  . DH gave a super sample so that is good. I had quite a bit of bleeding this afternoon and feel crampy this eve, managed to rest for an hour afterwards this afternoon.  Ultra I too will try my best not to test before the proper day but I know this will get harder the nearer the day gets  .   to everyone
Ruby


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi can you please include me in the 2ww had ET yesterday only one fertilized out of 5 but thankfully now on board. Testing th 23rd.

Will write more soon DP want's to use the computer.

Jaybxx


----------



## fingerscrossed (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi there girls

Sorry I haven't written since the et but have been lying down most of the time to be honest - mainly because at the beginning I was too scared to move while the embies did their thing and over the last few days because I have had terrible ohss symptoms.
Anyway it got so bad yesterday that I called the clinic - went in and had blood tests done and a belly scan to measure the pool(s) of fluid.
Anyway just to say that I am not due to test until 16th but the bhcg came back yesterday at 46!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm definately pregnant   
I can not believe it and if i werent so uncomfortable I would be skipping with joy.
yippee
Lilly thanks so much for keeping the thread up to date and I'll let you know how things go
CONGRATULATIONS to all of the other bonfire babes who are also now official up the duff!!
  
Lots of love to you all 
Lesley


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats Lesley, that's great. When were you supposed to test, have you done one yourself? I am due to test on 18th Nov. Have had slight spotting a few days ago but the nurse said that it is very common and not to worry. Had slight cramps and a bit of nausea over last few days, spotting has stopped. Very bloated though.

This waiting is awful isn't, at least it's over for you now. Well done!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Ruby, did you see Jo or Amanda?! I am also having a blood test to check ovulation next Thurs. My cycle has been totally regular...28 days without fail for the last 4 cycles....and I was ovulating on Day 14 which fell on a Sunday. Then this month Sunday came and went and I took an OPK and on Monday, and both were negative. Went for a scan on Monday afternoon, and Jo thought I might have ovulated that day. Next scan Weds showed triple lined womb (it had been triple lined on the Fri before as well!!?) so we went ahead with the IUI Thurs. So, my cycle has been all hickeldy pickeldy this month...and I am praying that it has worked and the blood test will show that I ovulated on cue! I am a member of a local support group which has been great, have met lots of lovely people and got lots of good friends from it, PM me if you'd like more info.

Fingerscrossed...  on your   and good luck for a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Cloud...  on your  . I am trying to keep busy but must admit I am obsessing about it all the time and am only on Day 3!!!

Jayb, welcome to the thread and  .

Have a good weekend everyone.

xxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Lesley (fingers crossed) - so pleased for you a fellow bonfire babe!!!
  

DAY 12 - 2WW - (Bloated & lots of cramping)
I had some horrid news yesterday - that a friend of mine had died in a car accident driving into Bath - she lost control of her car and ran into a bus (..she may have been using her mobile...or been distracted) she leaves her DH with 2 v.young children - this was devastating to hear so I am still in slight shock - but I just want to tell everyone not to use their mobile phones whilst driving or reach into the back or anything - it's just not worth it!!!

Very sad today and actually makes my IVF attempt seem fairly trivial.

Look after yourselves everyone!
xxx
Pingpong


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Everybody on a glorious sunny Sunday,

Pingpong - what horrible news! These are the stories that one reads in the paper but it makes a hell lot of difference when one is directly effected. A former boyfriend of mine was involved in a fatal crash caused by a lady who reached in the back to repremand her child. A 17 year old passager in the car was killed and my boyfriend partially paralised in a coma but survived. After 8 months in a wheelchair he made a 80% recovery.

LizzyB - thanks for the link. The cloud has been lifted!

Bodia - I had EC 4th Nov and ET 7th so if I get it right I am now on day 9. 

Feeling ok a slight permanent dull feeling in the lower tum (wouldn't call it pain). Only worked 2 days last week, had plenty of rest and more than 2 liters of wate a day. But I have to go to the toilet nearly once every hour day and night, is this normal


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

fingerscrossed - thats fantastic news, congratulations   

pingpong - im soo sorry to heay about your friend


feeling ok today, on day 4 now and still another 12 days till testing (if a.f doesnt come 1st), staying positive though.


good luck and lots of     for everyone


deborahxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pingpong ~ really sorry to hear about your friend, what a shock and such a waste.....awful. Look after yourself hun 

Jayb ~ welcome, hope you are feeling ok today.....loads of luck to you 

Lesley ~ congratulations.....thats fab news for you. Have a very happy and healthy pg 

Hope everyones ok here 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

So sorry for your friend pingpong.

Ultra - I think the peeing is normal, i'm not sleeping very well and have to pee in the early hours even. I'm drinking 1 litre of milk a day also.

Trying not to obsess about everything, only four more full days until i know.....but i do expect my period to come on wed if it's coming as that would be 2wks since ovulation if you were to work it out in one cycle (had FET on fri 4th Nov, so EC would have been wed 2nd) doc said on if it was positive on fri i would be 4wks and 2 days......

Good luck one and all! x


----------



## zoe1 (Oct 20, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME
> 
> Wishing you all loads of luck
> 
> ...


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Pingpong, I'm so sorry about your friend.  How absolutely awful.  Take care of yourself. 

Henri


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi LizzyB

Can I join you on the 2WW. I am on my second week now.  

Being my third time I feel much more relaxed than before, neither positive or negative just calm  

I am on my 3rd IUI.  Which was on Tuesday 8th November.    

Good luck to everyone.

Big Hug 

Honey Bunny


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Can I join you all as well, have just got back from the hospital after having my second IUI?  I am now due to test on 29th November.

Not sure how I feel this time, but I am sure I will find out on 29th as long as AF does not show.  She showed day 12 of 2ww last month.

Good luck to anyone else on 2ww, sending lots of    

Love

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Feel very fortunate - just tested with Clearblue and got a BFP (Day 14 post EC)!!!!!!!
  

So priviliged as it was our 1st ICSI - but still a long way to go I know - never thought we'd get this far though!!!

All love and best wishes to everyone else!

Pingpong
xxxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi girls
Can I join too please, had 2 6 cell embies put back today, test date 28th Nov.
This is my 5th 2WW, so should be an old hand at it now, this will also be our last, so I'm praying this is the one.
Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Pingpong congrats on you BFP    , so pleased for you.

Take Care
Joe


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Pingpong, congrats on your fantastic  !!!  Well done!!  Glad you've got good news to balance the bad news re your friend.

Henri


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*pingpong*

just wanted to say congratulations for your 

its a wonderful feeling isnt it. take good care now. and rest

love

Dee


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Well done pingpong, that's fab news.

Take care x


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi can I join the list of 2 ww'ers. I'm into the second week of my 2ww and it's doing my head in. Due to test on 20th but cons did say I could test on Fri if I couldn't bear it so obviously I'm going to test on Friday! 

Good luck to you all and well done to ping pong - let's keep those bfps coming.

xxxx


----------



## H72 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi,
I also got a BFP   at the weekend. I just wish everyone else could be as fortunate as we are. 
Keep smiling,
H x.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Also on my 2ww after 1st IUI.  One week left to go....gut feeling is it is a BFN.

Congrats to all on this board who are BFP &   to all.

Jo
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pingpong and H   Fantastic news for you both.......Enjoy!!

Welcome Honey Bunny, Katherine, Joe and Jo.......happy chatting and loads and loads of luck to you    

Take care all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome all the newbies and huge   to those with  , it's great to hear and gives us all hope.

I am OK, on Day 5 now. Had a big shopping spree with the girls yesterday which was fab!

Missing exercise...am sure I've put on weight!!!

Off to bed now, so goodnight and   to you all,

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

pingpong - wow, congratulations            

honeybunny - welcome and good luck    

moomin05 - welcome, saw u over on the iui thread, good luck   

joe71 - welcome and good luck    

freckles - welcome and good luck    

h72 - wow, congratulations             

joe - hope you are wrong, good luck    


hope you all are well, on day 5 today, only another 11 to go till testing (if a/f  doesnt come 1st)


deborahxx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool.

A big fat congratulations Pingpong  & h72. I am well chuffed for you.  



Honey Bunny


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Pingpong  & h72,

Great great news, congratulations! Keep up the good work & look after theses growing embries.
Hope to join you with good news on Fri - yes I admit defeat, will test on day 14 after EC on 4th Nov with HPT if the Big Red Monster doesn't beat me to it.

Big welcome to all new ladies-in-waiting,

-ULTRA-


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

ULTRA - good luck on Friday - sending you baby vibes!!!

  
Thanks to all for best wishes - think it will be a good month for everyone - can feel it in my bones!!...

lol
Pingpong
xxxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

I've come to join you on the 2WW.

We had ET yesterday. Put 2 grade 2, one 10 cell and the other 6 cell back.

Hello to my fellow Bonfire Babes

Good luck to everyone.



Jane
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Congrats H72 that's fab news    

Hi Jane you has EC & ET the same days as me but you test 3 days before me, I wonder why that is?
10 Cells thats good!!

God I'm so nervous and I'm only on day 2!
Go back to work Thursday so should keep my mind off things.

Take Care all and hope we gets lots of      

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Joe my clinic do the test 2 weeks from EC I've noticed this seems quite early compared to others but I have strict instructions to do no home tests so I am pleased its early. Im pretty nervous too. I spent all of yesterday on the sofa and Im heading there again soon. I dont go back to work until next wednesday but DH is off until friday so he will keep me entertained.

  

Jane
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jane
Yes I spent yesterday on sofa too, just going back to watch a DVD to keep me occupied.
You lucky thing not going back til next week.

Take Care
Joe


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Just to let you know that I got a BFN this morning, am now stopping cyclogest, and am due to pick up a prescription today, for next batch if stimms.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lee ~ big hugs to you, really sorry hun 

Wecome Jane  Good to have you here.....loads of luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

I had et 11/11. testing on 25th. Feeling a bit low as analysing everything I am feeling and trying to work out if its different. This   is horrible. 

I am off work for the full 2 weeks. Dont know if thats a good thing or not but cons told me to take it easy and just 'potter around'. I am so bored though. DH wont let me do anything. He is a love.

Lots of love and luck to everyone testing this month.

askingangels xxx


----------



## Stef02 (Nov 9, 2005)

HI,

Could you poss add me in?

Am testing on 16th Nov after ICSI. 14th day.

Stefanie


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Lee so sorry babe, take care of yourself and look forward to your next cycle.

Welcome askingangels and Stef.

Love
joe


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

so sorry Lee, don't give up - better luck next time, good luck Stephanie

Lots of  and  for everyone on this dreadfu 

-ULTRA-l


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Lee, really sorry for your news.  

Henri


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

jane - theres so many of us on the 2ww now, hope to see lots of  s on the bonfire babes thread, best of luck with the 2ww      


lee - im soo sorry

asking angels - best of luck         

stef02 - welcome, and best of luck       


bodia - how are you doing, hope you are well     


hope you all are well, not feeling too good today, got a bit of a sore tummy, feeling light headed and sick,


debxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

I've been feeling sick for a couple of ours and I know its too early to be pg symptoms (ET yesterday). Do you think this is the pessaries? or something else? I was feeling sick last week before EC and nurse told me my oestrogyn level was 11,000 and this would make me feel rubbish. I've been guzzling water and it helps but the sickness keeps coming back.

Any ideas?

Jane
xx


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls
I am now on day 9 of my fet 2ww and am feeling the strain of the waiting.
I am terrible I cant stop doing hpt but all of them have been negative. 

I need to ask if any of you girls have experienced a little bit of spotting as last night went to the toilet to insert pessary and had to have a little itch because pessaries are starting to give me thrush i think and when i wiped there was blood   on the tissue only a very small amount and  i went to bed thinking that was it all over but this morning nothing, no blood.
what is that all about ?

Today have a terrible headache and still have period pains. I get a bad headache just before I come on normally not a good sign.
My boobs don't hurt and just seem a bit bigger !

Sorry to go on and on but I am a terrible worrier
How is every one else doing any of the same symptoms ?

Lea xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Stefanie and Askingangels......welcome to the 2ww, good luck  

Lea   hope it's implantation bleeding for you hun.....try not to worry (easier said than done eh)

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lee   to you hon, thinking of you and wishing you better luck next time.

I am Day 6 or 7 of   depending on whether you count the day of basting as Day 1 or not?!!

Am fine, work is keeping me busy.

Am going stir crazy without exercise, so last night I went to the gym (my nurse said it was OK to go, just not to overdo it.) I did 20 mins very very gentle exercise on the bike and a few weights for my arms, then some stretches. Am going to a lovely class tonight called Pure Stretch. Then will swim before work on Friday.

I have a blood test tomorrow to check if I ovulated as there was a little doubt as my cycle was all up the spout this month, so I am a little nervous about that, will hopefully get the results on Friday...

     and    and       to you all!


xxx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Lea,  the blood could be implantation bleeding and the headaches due to hormonal surges (I had headaches last time when I was pregnant).  Many women who go on to have BFPs start with uterine cramps and swear they're about to start AF but nothing happens.  And your boobs are bigger, so that's good news.  Try not to worry too much.

All the best,

Henri


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know it was a   for me this month.

I have to say I was expecting it, but it has still hit me harder than I thought it would!!  

Just to add my very best wishes to anyone who is going through the horrors of the 2ww... and I hope the outcome is totally different for you.....

 to you all

Dobby


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Henri
Dobby I am really sorry for your   
I know what your saying but it is so hard to belive when you just have so many alike symptoms that af is on the way.

This morning have got a headache and a dull heavy period type pain thing going on
I dont test till monday. But have tested today and it was negative.

First treatment of icsi worked and it is so hard to remember what my symptoms were like back then.

Lea xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Really sorry Dobby -   to you. I'm not surprised you're finding it hard, we pin so much hope on tx after so long waiting. Me and DH will be a total mess if this doesn't go our way because it's literally the first time we have felt positive about it all for so long...I haven't even cried for nearly a week now!!!! So my heart goes out to you.

Lea, things are sounding good. Lots of people report similar symptons and you're not due to test until Monday anyway. Try to hold out, I know it's hard and    to you.

Take care all,

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dobby so sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Jane
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dobby 

Sorry sorry that it was a   for you this time.  I know from my first IUI, how hard it is as you analyse every single twinge and possible symptom.  

Sending you lots of      

Think I will find this cycle even harder if it a  BFN for - trying to convince myself that it has not worked.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Loads of love

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if I can join you's as I'm due to test on 26/11.  Only on day 4 of 2ww and already finding it unbearable.

I'm not really one for symptom spotting as such as I know af and pg signs can be the same.  I must say though that lots of people say they have tender boobs but I haven't, well sometimes I haven't sometimes I have but not overly painful, also i've just been to the loo and lost some discharge (sorry tmi) has anyone else experienced this, I'm just hoping that's not my embryos coming out at all.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Dobby
So sorry for your BFN, take care xxx  

Welcome Paula  

Well I've only just got out of bed!!! how lazy am I, I'm on day 3 and no af pains, no sore boobs (cant remember when they start)??

Back to work tomorrow, but I'd much rather stay in bed all day, I guess i'll have to wait for the weekend. 

Went out for a walk with DH and our dogs last night, nothing too strenuous tho. Other than that been resting.

Roll on 28th Nov, can I wait that long??

Take care all
and lots of



love
Joe


----------



## Clare31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi

I have finally braved the mystery of forums and registered. I was desperate to be included on this section as I have been reading everyones posts and I would love it if I could be included.  We have been trying to conceive for 3 years and had our first IUI on 7th November.  Today is day 10 of 2 ww.  Testing on 21st November and wishing it would hurry up and arrive.  Its a real struggle to keep positive (and away from the pee sticks!).  Anyway keep up the good work everyone you are helping to keep me sane.

Come on IUI girls - I haven't seen any with a BFP yet......!


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Dobby, please keep positive!

Welcome Paula and Jane, nice to have new people on board

Still undecided what peestick to buy for my very 1st test at the ripe old age of 44! I had recommended First Responds and Clear blue. Will test on day 14 in the morning. Which test responds to the lowest level of that pg hormone??

Love and     for all on this list!

-ULTRA-


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Dobby, very sorry to hear your sad news.  It's so difficult I know.  Big hugs  

Welcome to the newbies!

Went out and bought my First Response test today - ready and waiting.

I've been obsessively prodding my boobs so much to check their level of inflation/deflation/tenderness - it's almost self defeating since any soreness could be so totally self inflicted!    Good thing nobody can see me!  

Henri


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Clare ~ welcome to FF and welcome to the 2ww too....pleased you finally braved the forum, it can be a bit daunting at first 

Sending you loads of positive vibes and if you need any help getting around the site just give me a shout 

Good luck!

Will update the list and catch up later....hope everyones ok

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Clare31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks LizzyB.

Very strange this forum stuff. All these nice people wishing each other well.  I was starting to feel very alone. Now all these people are available who know exactly what I am going through and I know what they are going through too. i can't believe I was so nervous about joining the forum .


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

here !!

Thank you all !!

Tashja xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congrats Tashja!!!!
Hun xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont know you Mrs G but   on your BFP. Now put your feet up and let DH spoil you.

Jane
xx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Can i join in. Started 2WW today, seems like 2 minutes since last on it. Seems like forever till 30th Nov test day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42096.0.html


----------

